# (IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Outubro 2010



## AnDré (27 Set 2010 às 12:28)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada em Outubro de 2010, por um período de 24 horas, numa estação oficial em Portugal continental e ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Outubro de 2010
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Outubro de 2010
(III) Precipitação máxima em Outubro de 2010


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2010 às 12:35)

40,0mm a 49,9mm


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 12:50)

60,0 a 69,9 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 12:52)

70,0mm a 79,9mm


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2010 às 13:00)

80 a 89,9mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Set 2010 às 13:07)

70,0mm a 79,9mm


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2010 às 13:19)

*50,0mm a 59,9mm*

Vamos lá ver


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2010 às 13:53)

50mm a 59,9mm...


----------



## vitamos (27 Set 2010 às 14:17)

70 a 79,9 mm.


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2010 às 15:05)

40 a 49,9 mm


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2010 às 15:10)

60 a 69mm


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2010 às 17:10)

Aposto no intervalo: *90,0mm a 99,9mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2010 às 17:42)

60,0mm a 69,9mm


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2010 às 17:55)

70,0mm a 79,9mm


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2010 às 19:57)

70,0mm a 79,9mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2010 às 20:19)

igual ou superior a 110 mm é para loucura.


----------



## rcjla (27 Set 2010 às 23:42)

Votei 60,0mm a 69,9mm.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2010 às 18:12)

60 mm de precipitação que vai ocorrer lá bem no Minho ....
No Algarve espero cerca de 30 mm aqui em Faro, e já estou sendo optimista a menos que a situação que estou esperando que ocorra no inicio de Novembro ocorra no final de Outubro

EDIT: No caso dos 30 mm em Faro é no mes inteiro !!


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2010 às 18:50)

50,0mm a 59,9mm


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2010 às 20:02)

O meu voto recaiu sobre o intervalo dos *80mm* a *89,9mm*.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Set 2010 às 20:05)

De 70,0mm a 79,9mm!!! Será?


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2010 às 21:13)

40,0mm a 49,9mm


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2010 às 21:50)

60,0mm a 69,9mm e vai ser já no próximo fim de semana, algures aqui pela zona Norte...


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Set 2010 às 21:56)

70 a 79.9mm


----------



## Thomar (30 Set 2010 às 21:57)

Votei no intervalo *50,0mm a 59,9mm*!


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2010 às 21:58)

40,0mm a 49,9mm


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2010 às 21:59)

70,0mm a 79,9mm


----------



## Paulo H (30 Set 2010 às 22:28)

80 a 89.9mm


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 09:59)

Já foram superados os 110mm em 24h na EMA de Viana do Castelo (Chafe).

Das 0h às 7h, a estação registou 93mm.
Depois disso, registou 10,2mm das 7h às 8h e 12mm das 8h às 9h.

Total das 0h às 9h: 115,2mm.

Assim sendo estão, ao 3º dia do mês, encontrados os vencedores desta sondagem:
algarvio1980, dahon


Parabéns!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 10:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> igual ou superior a 110 mm é para loucura.



Olha Olha


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2010 às 11:27)

AnDré disse:


> Já foram superados os 110mm em 24h na EMA de Viana do Castelo (Chafe).
> 
> Das 0h às 7h, a estação registou 93mm.
> Depois disso, registou 10,2mm das 7h às 8h e 12mm das 8h às 9h.
> ...



Impressionante registo 115mm em 9horase ainda deve chover mais hoje


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Out 2010 às 14:49)

Bem pelo que pesquisei preve-se uma autentica "BOMBA METEREOLOGICA" para Sexta-feira preve-se mais de 50mm de percipitação só em 24h para a região de Lisboa... não entendo como olhando para estas previsões porque é que o Instituto de Metereologia e Protecção civil não se mexem...estão a espera do quê??? mesmo que elas não se venham a confirmar ao menos agia-se preventivamente e a população ficaria informada a coisas que eu não entendo se eu como adepto da metereologia sei que esse cenario de um dia de percipitação exagerado pode acontecer na proxima sexta feira como é que os orgãos oficiais não os divulgam??? já estou a ver inudações na Bacia no Tejo em Sete Rios,Odivelas,Loures,Seixal,Setubal,Alcochete,etc directos na TV etc depois de a tempestade passar quando for tarde demais... 
Por acaso já todos sabiamos que iria chover imenso no Norte do Pais já tinha feito aqui um Post sobre isso uns dias antes...mas pelos vistos os Alertas e Avisos so surgiram em cima do acontecimento... Sou sincero não entendo... se fosse uma vaga de calor uns dias antes de um Feriado era logo noticia para encher os hoteis no Algarve e junto as praias mas como é Baixas pressões ATLANTICAS ninguem liga. 

Estou a ver que este ano de 2010 Lisboa já ultrapassou os 650mm e ainda começamos agora o mes de Outubro se tivermos um Outono chuvoso não me admira nada que se ultrapasse os 1000mm em Lisboa este ano... pelo menos este mes de Outubro vai ser um mes bem humido so num dia vai chover mais que por vezes em 15,20 dias. 

Cumps


----------



## HotSpot (4 Out 2010 às 16:08)

Começa o mau tempo e com ele as criticas ao I.M.

Como já sabemos o que a casa gasta, todo o santo inverno é a mesma coisa, nada como recomendar a quem não concorde com a emissão de avisos a contactar directamente o I.M.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/siteinfo/contactos.jsp

Eu próprio sou um dos críticos mas não vou andar a encher o fórum de lamentações. Espero que os outros foristas respeitem isso e façam o mesmo que eu fiz, utilizar o link que deixei aqui.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Out 2010 às 16:37)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Bem pelo que pesquisei preve-se uma autentica "BOMBA METEREOLOGICA" para Sexta-feira preve-se mais de 50mm de percipitação só em 24h para a região de Lisboa... não entendo como olhando para estas previsões porque é que o Instituto de Metereologia e Protecção civil não se mexem...estão a espera do quê??? mesmo que elas não se venham a confirmar ao menos agia-se preventivamente e a população ficaria informada a coisas que eu não entendo se eu como adepto da metereologia sei que esse cenario de um dia de percipitação exagerado pode acontecer na proxima sexta feira como é que os orgãos oficiais não os divulgam??? já estou a ver inudações na Bacia no Tejo em Sete Rios,Odivelas,Loures,Seixal,Setubal,Alcochete,etc directos na TV etc depois de a tempestade passar quando for tarde demais...
> Por acaso já todos sabiamos que iria chover imenso no Norte do Pais já tinha feito aqui um Post sobre isso uns dias antes...mas pelos vistos os Alertas e Avisos so surgiram em cima do acontecimento... Sou sincero não entendo... se fosse uma vaga de calor uns dias antes de um Feriado era logo noticia para encher os hoteis no Algarve e junto as praias mas como é Baixas pressões ATLANTICAS ninguem liga.
> 
> Estou a ver que este ano de 2010 Lisboa já ultrapassou os 650mm e ainda começamos agora o mes de Outubro se tivermos um Outono chuvoso não me admira nada que se ultrapasse os 1000mm em Lisboa este ano... pelo menos este mes de Outubro vai ser um mes bem humido so num dia vai chover mais que por vezes em 15,20 dias.
> ...



  Posso concordar que por vezes o IM é algo retardado a colocar os avisos necessários, mas isso já aqui foi tão debatido que não vale a pena bater mais no ceguinho. Se quiserem que as coisas se alterem, ou pelo menos tentar, escrevam para lá a dar sugestões, críticas, seja lá o que for...

  Já no que respeita ao próximo fim de semana, caro Sóciometeo, não posso concordar que a esta distância sejam já feitos avisos! Bomba meteorológica? Onde viu isso? Quem o vê escrever isso pensa que vem aí um furacão, quando a depressão que se poderá formar ainda nem sequer está em fase embrionária!

Vamos ver nos próximos 2 dias como as coisas irão evoluir...

Cumps

EDIT: peço desculpa pelo off-topic


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Posso concordar que por vezes o IM é algo retardado a colocar os avisos necessários, mas isso já aqui foi tão debatido que não vale a pena bater mais no ceguinho. Se quiserem que as coisas se alterem, ou pelo menos tentar, escrevam para lá a dar sugestões, críticas, seja lá o que for...
> 
> Já no que respeita ao próximo fim de semana, caro Sóciometeo, não posso concordar que a esta distância sejam já feitos avisos! Bomba meteorológica? Onde viu isso? Quem o vê escrever isso pensa que vem aí um furacão, quando a depressão que se poderá formar ainda nem sequer está em fase embrionária!
> 
> ...



Volto a repetir e a tocar na mesma tecla já viram a quantidade de agua que vai cair esta semana??? lol já viram o que vem ai??? e ninguém no Instituto de Meteorologia  dizem nada??? estão a espera de quê??? 

Estou a ver que este ano Lisboa atinge os 1000mm de precipitação anual , os defensores de Portugal a Deserto semi-arido e ala mais radical do aquecimento global é que não vão ficar muito satisfeitos.

cumps


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Out 2010 às 14:42)

Não ha duvida que é cedo para lançar um alerta... Ontem era segunda e hoje ainda é terça, lá para o fim do dia de amanha é que podemos ter mais certezas do que vai ou não cair por cá em termos de precipitação para este fim de semana. Porque depois é aquele caso de se lançar um alerta e evolução da frente altera e não chove é nada. Mas em relação a este fim-de-semana eu acho que vai chover bem sim. E tambem sabemos que na sexta feira de manha ainda nem avisos vai haver, so quando comecar a chover. Porque a chuva para esta noite e amanha penso que não seja grave. Os nossos amigos espanhóis têm um sistema de alerta preventivo de 2 dias. 

Agora relativamente ao deserto por cá e ao aquecimento global ninguem me tira da cabeça que isso não existe... mas é sim apenas mais um ciclo climatico como sempre houve, simplesmente é ciclico!! Não somos nós que com pouco mais de 100 anos de registos meteorologicos que vamos decidir que o clima esta a mudar por nossa causa, é ciclico, sempre houve era glaciares e anos de seca há milhares de anos. Tal como há sentenas de anos ha registos históricos de "anos podres" e "anos de secas", durante as eras dos Afonsinhos....

Por isso pode ser seja este ano a lisboa atingir os 1000mm para calar muita gente!!! Aposto que sim!! Que venha outro Inverno como o passado!!!


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2010 às 15:19)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Volto a repetir e a tocar na mesma tecla já viram a quantidade de agua que vai cair esta semana??? lol já viram o que vem ai??? e ninguém no Instituto de Meteorologia  dizem nada??? estão a espera de quê???
> 
> Estou a ver que este ano Lisboa atinge os 1000mm de precipitação anual , os defensores de Portugal a Deserto semi-arido e ala mais radical do aquecimento global é que não vão ficar muito satisfeitos.
> 
> cumps



A questão não é a água que *VAI* cair mas sim a que está *PREVISTA CAIR*, não é a mesma coisa... As previsões são incertas ainda, poderá vir muita chuva ou menos chuva do que se espera, não há necessidade de alarmar a população e depois nada acontecer. 
O IM tem que ser prudente nos avisos que faz senão descredibiliza os avisos. Talvez os avisos pudessem ser emitidos com mais antecedência em algumas situações, mas vamos ter calma porque ainda faltam muitos dias...

Tomara que Lisboa chegue aos  1000mm, não percebo essa tua fixação pelo Portugal a Deserto e semi-árido mas também não quero perceber


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2010 às 15:23)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Volto a repetir e a tocar na mesma tecla já viram a quantidade de agua que vai cair esta semana??? lol já viram o que vem ai??? e ninguém no Instituto de Meteorologia  dizem nada??? estão a espera de quê???
> 
> Estou a ver que este ano Lisboa atinge os 1000mm de precipitação anual , os defensores de Portugal a Deserto semi-arido e ala mais radical do aquecimento global é que não vão ficar muito satisfeitos.
> 
> cumps



 O SocioMeteo é que parece que vive num deserto semi-arido,pela supresa que demonstra á chegada da chuva.  
Se o possível evento é Sexta,amanhã é o dia ideal para lançar avisos se forem necessários na minha opinião.

E essa conversa do aquecimento ou arrefecimento global,é para se ter no tópico adequado. Já o foi dito várias vezes,é facil perceber e poupar-mos trabalho desnecessário aos moderadores.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Out 2010 às 15:35)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Volto a repetir e a tocar na mesma tecla já viram a quantidade de agua que vai cair esta semana??? lol já viram o que vem ai??? e ninguém no Instituto de Meteorologia  dizem nada??? estão a espera de quê???
> 
> Estou a ver que este ano Lisboa atinge os 1000mm de precipitação anual , os defensores de Portugal a Deserto semi-arido e ala mais radical do aquecimento global é que não vão ficar muito satisfeitos.
> 
> cumps



Todos os anos há destas coisas, há sempre alguem a andar com a agua pelo joelho nesta ou naquela cidade... é Normal nesta altura do ano...


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2010 às 19:29)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Volto a repetir e a tocar na mesma tecla já viram a quantidade de agua que vai cair esta semana??? lol já viram o que vem ai??? e ninguém no Instituto de Meteorologia  dizem nada??? estão a espera de quê???
> 
> Estou a ver que este ano Lisboa atinge os 1000mm de precipitação anual , os defensores de Portugal a Deserto semi-arido e ala mais radical do aquecimento global é que não vão ficar muito satisfeitos.
> 
> cumps



Já cansa!
Foi-lhe dado o contacto do IM, não foi? 

E já agora, 1000mm em Lisboa não é novidade nenhuma.
Novidade, só acima dos 1400mm. Será que se chega lá?


----------

